# Sound card / AMP Investment query



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Guys, Till this day I didn't think much about investing in a dedicated sound card. My motherboard is Intel® Desktop Board DH67BL (Realtek ALC892 audio codec) and I'm not satisfied with the SQ of the same. 80% of the time I use my Panasonic DJ100 Headphones and thinking of buying a different solid pair of headphones. 

I currently have no intentions of a 5.1 setup at all and don't think I will be going for one either. so stereo is my choice. 

so I am looking out for a sound card which has Amp built in or has a front panel amp module( one which can be mounted to 5.25" bay ). 

I am thinking about Asus Xonar DG which has a amp onboard. (DGX is just a PCI Express version). I require additional suggestions for alternates. Faun informed me that Auzentech has many cards.. but I didn't find any on ebay.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 30, 2012)

primeabgb has some auzentech cards, probably more models than currently listed on their website:

Buy Auzentech Audio Card | Auzentech Audio Card in India

also, call or email (they respond quickly) golchhaIT.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2012)

one n00b question  

when its specified that a sound card has amp on board.. where is the amped line available.. rear audio port or front connector or both ??


----------



## baiju (Nov 30, 2012)

Also look for FiiO Head Phone amps with USB DAC.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2012)

RCuber said:


> one n00b question
> 
> when its specified that a sound card has amp on board.. where is the amped line available.. rear audio port or front connector or both ??



Should be mentioned in the specification.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ sorry there is some confusion in the thread title, i'm not looking for a USB DAC/amp.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 30, 2012)

yes, should be mentioned in the specs. like xonar dg's specs read 'onboard headphone/headset amp'. so for your use (headphone/stereo set-up/2.1 set-up), if any card's specs says 'amp onboard', you are safe to go with it 

also, no need to worry on amp for speakers, as you would be using powered ones with your desktop as it is.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 1, 2012)

To get better sound invest in a high-end headphone first before investing in a sound card.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ I don't think my on board sound will be able to perform well with any headphones. I am mostly buying the card tomorrow itself. and mid December I would buy a proper Headphones.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 1, 2012)

In that case you should look into the ASUS line-up. Asus Xonar STX, ST and DX. Figure out other ways to get "front panel" audio or you'll end up wasting money on over-priced sound cards.


RCuber said:


> ^^ I don't think my on board sound will be able to perform well with any headphones. I am mostly buying the card tomorrow itself. and mid December I would buy a proper Headphones.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ i'm going for DG now (I am very tempted for ST/STX) .. will check out if it makes any difference. BTW I want buy headphone also today itself (got my salary ) .. 

Please recommend headphones within 3K .. only stereo headphones..


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2012)

Couldn't go today.. So i think next week i will order/buy the card.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 18, 2012)

damn.. I forgot to update this thread. Got Xonar Essence ST for 9K   .. going to buy a headphone today

EDIT: Bought Denon AH-D310 for Rs. 2990 from Reliance Digital. didn't bother to check online. 

@mods.. Please close this thread.


----------

